# Post your smiley poodles!



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I love doggie smiles! Post your favourite smiley picture!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Here is a very unflattering angle of Dima smiling hehe


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

*Lincoln*

Lincoln. I don't know how to make the picture BIG.....


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I love smiles! I have two favorites.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Here are all the smiling pictures I could find of Savannah all the way back to when she was a puppy.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

And one more that wouldn't fit in the original reply lol


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Here are some smiley photos of Gorky


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

What lovely, smiley kids you all have! 

I always try and smile back when they're in a good mood and smiling! (I also wink back with TQ winks at me... I mean, who knows... maybe she really is winking!)


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

YAY FOR POODLE SMILES!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Love this post! Sorry I cannot for the life of me find any - THATS BAD! But maybe I will catch it and post

Beautiful poo babies everyone has!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

*Awesome Thread!*

I really, really like this idea. So great to see all the smiles


----------



## Weegee (May 31, 2010)

B'aww.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great photos! Love seeing all those smiley faces.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

One of my favorites: Desmond's "anime face" ^_^

Love seeing all these happy poodles!!


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Jackson's always smiling. He's one happy dog!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Smile


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

my favorite one so far is Desmonds Anime face....so cute. 

This is my little Gino sleeping in my arms


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Love Desmond's anime face! 

Gino is very cute. Is he a poodle-chinese crested mix? I love his ears.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

desmond's anime face - too cute!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Dirty Poppy at the dog park. She was so proud of herself!


----------



## mightykale (Apr 25, 2010)

This is my favorite smiley picture of Jacek as a baby - just wish it was in better focus. Just hard to get a clear picture of a puppy in motion - just look at his tail!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Gino is really a toy poodle, trimmed like a bichon but he's laying asleep in my arms with his ears flipped back so he looks like a crested. He's a very versatile puppy...he can be whatever I want him to be.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

partial2poodles said:


> Gino is really a toy poodle, trimmed like a bichon but he's laying asleep in my arms with his ears flipped back so he looks like a crested. He's a very versatile puppy...he can be whatever I want him to be.


LOL! I love it!


----------



## Dexter (Jun 3, 2010)

Dexter (poodle) and Jack (cockapoo on right) a few months ago.


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

I really couldn't resist posting a pic or two of my Mia. When she smiles it just brightens up my day!!

Here she is fuzzy and in need of a cut!


----------



## rocshani (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is a smiley D'Argo.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)




----------

